# Labor Day Eats



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a brisket overnight on my Akorn. I put it on last night at 10 pm and took it at 10 am this morning. I used my steak marinade on it. I separated it into two pieces due to it being too large for the main grate. I cooked the point end on the extender rack over the flat end. I made burnt ends out of the point. I did poppers using jalapenos from my garden and store bought corn in the shuck.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks really good Pay 

Your a master


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh man my stomach is growling..... my dad smoked a big pork roast for about 11 hours and they had everyone over to devour, I mean eat it. Napkins and bibs optional. Hahaha! Tender as could be. Thanks for making me hungry! Haha!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Need to invite us to dinner Pay! Looks great!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Man, I shouldn't be looking at these pics after midnight. Good way to gain weight.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That looks so good. Really like your pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Not only the food, the pictures are also great. That all looks so good.


----------

